# Airfix V-Bomber Bundle....



## Lucky13 (Dec 22, 2022)

BUNDLEA17 Airfix V-Bomber - Bundle

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cammerjeff (Dec 22, 2022)

Nice, I built 2 of those 3 as a Child, never found the Valiant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Alex Smart (Dec 26, 2022)

What is the price of each kit if only one is needed ?
Their catalogue never has a price list


----------



## Wurger (Dec 27, 2022)

Alex Smart said:


> What is the price of each kit if only one is needed ?
> Their catalogue never has a price list



Just go to their online shop site and check there .. the Handley Page Victor B.Mk.2(BS) and the Avro Vulcan B.2 are on the second page while the Vickers Valiant B(PR)K.1 on the fifth one.









Airfix Models | Military Aircraft


Shop from our large collection of aircraft model kits, available in a range of scales and skill sets. Military to civilian aircraft, Airfix has it all.




uk.airfix.com


----------



## Alex Smart (Dec 27, 2022)

Thanks


----------

